# jd 4230 starting issues.



## norrcody (Mar 26, 2016)

so a couple weeks back we went to use our 4230 to feed the cows. turned the key and there was nothing, so I figured that the battery might just be dead. Throw a booster on it, and wait a little bit. Try again and there is still nothing. so I pull out the trusty test light and start poking at things. on the back side of the 4 point ignition, everything lights up, and when I turn the key one of the points goes out. so I took the hood off and test under there.

there is a 4 point relay on the fire wall.

when testing this relay top left is a large post, never have any light here. top right is a small post, also never have light here.

bottom left always has light on a large post. bottom right gets light when the key is turned to start the tractor.

so onto the starter... only the positive post has light going to it. even when the key is put to the start position. am I looking at a broken wire, or did I miss something here completely??

oh I should meantion that if I try jumping the starter it clicks but wont fully engage. it used to, I don't know if one of my younger brothers tried jumping it and pooched it or what. id like to get this electrical problem figured out before I go replacing the starter.

thank you for your time reading this dreadfully long post. haha


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Welcome to Hay Talk.

Don't have the answer to your problems but I'm sure others will be able to help. The Easter weekend might have some members occupied if you don't seem to get quick replies.

Shelia


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

norrcody said:


> so a couple weeks back we went to use our 4230 to feed the cows. turned the key and there was nothing, so I figured that the battery might just be dead. Throw a booster on it, and wait a little bit. Try again and there is still nothing. so I pull out the trusty test light and start poking at things. on the back side of the 4 point ignition, everything lights up, and when I turn the key one of the points goes out. so I took the hood off and test under there.
> there is a 4 point relay on the fire wall.
> when testing this relay top left is a large post, never have any light here. top right is a small post, also never have light here.
> bottom left always has light on a large post. bottom right gets light when the key is turned to start the tractor.
> ...


Welcome to haytalk....
First off....you can go straight to the starter. If there is no power to any other wire other than the big wire, you've got problems with the "crank" position of your ignition switch. This could be the switch or it could be a relay that is behind the switch (between the switch and starter). The one thing that perplexes me is when you tried to jump and you said you heard a "click".....was the starter trying to engage or was it a relay click? If the switch is bad, shouldn't make any diff about voltage so it should show up on the back side of the switch only in "crank" position....if one wire on the back does not show "hot" when in "crank" position it is likely the switch.....need to check that and power at the starter.

Hth


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

How long was the "little bit" that the booster was on? It wasn't long ago we had a similar thread here and the end result was that he battery was so dead the poster hadn't given it enough time to come back.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Sometimes, when a battery has been drained completely, and is low on water the plates can basically weld themselves together. You may have 12volts, but no amps.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Never hurts to clean all ground connections.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Volt meter between positive post on starter and ground. Voltage will drop but not go away when starter is engaged. If you don't have a volt meter handy turn on the lights and hit start. Lights go out, dim, or stay the same.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Welcome to Hay Talk,

I'd suggest to clean/tighten all battery cable connections. There is a neutral start switch(parts key 23) on RH side of trans case. If switch isn't making connection sometimes one can remove a sealing washer(parts key 22) and re-install switch and it will make contact. The relay under the hood has been known to loose it's ground(earth) connection. Another place with a history of electrical corrosion(lose of connection) is the wiring bulkhead on the RH firewall behind engine.

HTH'sJim


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I'm no expert but sounds like a ground issue to me .


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

Is it powershift or quad range? Power shift should have 2 neutral start switches. 
Does everything else work? Lights and other accessories working? 
The neutral start switch goes through the relay on the firewall. Might check that you are getting good power throught neutral start switch.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Farmineer95 said:


> Is it powershift or quad range? Power shift should have 2 neutral start switches.


Are you positive 4230 PS has 2 NS switches? Only one is listed for PS trans in 4230 PC. I agree 3020/4020 PS trans had 2 NS switches


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

norrcody said:


> oh I should meantion that if I try jumping the starter it clicks but wont fully engage. it used to, I don't know if one of my younger brothers tried jumping it and pooched it or what. id like to get this electrical problem figured out before I go replacing the starter.


The others have given many good thoughts with safety switches n whatnot, but I can't get past the fact that you cannot jump it at the starter. I may suggest that you hook a GOOD set of jumper cables to the pos pole of the starter (battery side of the solenoid) and the other side of the jumper cables to ground....then try the key and/or jumping to the start post on the solenoid. If the key works, check for bad ground by using the jumper cables from the tractor's own battery to ground and also try the same way for the hot side... from the pos battery post to the battery side of the solenoid. Jumper cables make a pretty good tool testing (really just wiring around) bad connections.

73, Mark


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

I'll take a crack at this one. I would wager that you have a stuck solenoid. Have had this issue before, 
In fact have a fork lift that has the issue for several years now. Two solutions. First, Replace solenoid. Second hit it with a hammer. It's a bit old school but it does work to free it up. 
Disclaimer : 
Not responsible for content of this post. This is past down from my for fathers. Not responsible for damage's not responsible nor giving advice on size of hammer...


----------



## Hay Commander (Jul 16, 2014)

Try to work the gear shift in the "N" gate while holding the key in the start position. My 4430 does this all the time and jiggling the shifter works every time! Good luck.

Wayne


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Up date?



norrcody said:


> so a couple weeks back we went to use our 4230 to feed the cows. turned the key and there was nothing, so I figured that the battery might just be dead. Throw a booster on it, and wait a little bit. Try again and there is still nothing. so I pull out the trusty test light and start poking at things. on the back side of the 4 point ignition, everything lights up, and when I turn the key one of the points goes out. so I took the hood off and test under there.
> there is a 4 point relay on the fire wall.
> when testing this relay top left is a large post, never have any light here. top right is a small post, also never have light here.
> bottom left always has light on a large post. bottom right gets light when the key is turned to start the tractor.
> ...


----------

